# S&W MODEL 422, better than P22!?!?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm looking for my first 22 semi auto. I wanted a Buck Mark, but I'll have to wait 12 weeks for delivery. Thats how long it'll take my local shop to get one. I WANT IT NOW!!!!!
So while I wait I've seen a very nice looking second hand 422. 
The 422 looks in good condition, I've only seen photo's as its for sale on the net. It'll come with 6 month warranty and the site was recommended to me by a friend who's used them before.
Are they good or should I get a P22. Just for a bit of plinking.
Merci tout l'monde,
fusil


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got a 2206, which is very similar to the 422. I love it! :smt023

I like it a lot better than the newer S&W 22a.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ruger 22 are very nice. The Mark II is a classic if you can find one.


----------

